# Tamandua Help/advice



## littlepigfarm (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, does anyone kn ow of any Tamandua's in the Uk looking for the perfect home - or a breeder or anyone who may know anything about them please? Thanks janey


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

TBH I think they are very rare. TSKA have had them before. But I'm sure someone more knowledgeable may be able to help you out. They are beautiful, I wish they were more common here.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

littlepigfarm said:


> Hi, does anyone kn ow of any Tamandua's in the Uk looking for the perfect home - or a breeder or anyone who may know anything about them please? Thanks janey


Hi Jane
I have pm'd you :2thumb:xx
Sallie


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

These links are a good read if you haven't already : victory:

• View topic - Pua the Tamandua Anteater

and

Living with Anteaters: 18/11/2009


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

OMg these are so cute :O


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> These links are a good read if you haven't already : victory:
> 
> • View topic - Pua the Tamandua Anteater
> 
> ...


OMG :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------

